# A: Royal Flush (Nethersturm)



## Hepitos (17. Januar 2008)

Die Gilde "Royal Flush" auf Nethersturm sucht noch aktive Member um Zukünftige 25er Raids in WOTLK erfolgreich bestreiten zu können. 

Raidstand: SSC, TK, MH, BT clear

Gesucht werden vorrangig:

Feral Dudu
Holy Pala
Holy Priest


alle anderen Klassen werden auch gerne gesehen

http://royalflush-nethersturm.com


Vorraussetzung:

-TS
-DBM oder Big Wings
-Zuverlässigkeit
-Raids unter der Woche bis 23 Uhr sollten für dich kein Problem sein

Bewerbung via Forum oder ingame bei mir


----------



## Hepitos (21. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## Hepitos (24. Januar 2008)

/up


----------



## Hepitos (28. Januar 2008)

/up


----------



## Hepitos (30. Januar 2008)

noch gesucht:

1 prot pala
1 holy pala
1 mage
1 resto shami
1 shadow priest


----------



## Hepitos (5. Februar 2008)

puuuuuuuuush  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepitos (7. Februar 2008)

/up

wieder gesucht :

1 prot pala
1 holy pala
2 magier
1 resto shami
1 shadow priest
1 hexer

Equip: T4 niveau


----------



## Hepitos (11. Februar 2008)

noch gesucht:

1 prot pala
1 holy pala
1 resto shami
1 hexer

Equip: T4 niveau


----------



## Hepitos (14. Februar 2008)

noch gesucht:

1 prot pala
1 holy pala
1 resto shami
2 hexer

Equip: T4 niveau


----------



## Hepitos (15. Februar 2008)

Hepitos schrieb:


> noch gesucht:
> 
> 1 prot pala
> 1 holy pala
> ...


----------



## Hepitos (20. Februar 2008)

/push

1 prot pala
1 holy pala
1 resto shami


----------



## Hepitos (21. Februar 2008)

Hepitos schrieb:


> /push
> 
> 
> 1 holy pala
> 1 resto shami


----------



## Hepitos (25. Februar 2008)

/push

wieder bzw noch immer gesucht:

1 holy pala
1 resto shami
1 mage

Equip: T4 niveau


----------



## Hepitos (28. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Hepitos (10. März 2008)

immer noch gesucht:

1 holy pala
1 resto shami
1 mage


Raidstatus:

TK 2/4


----------



## Hepitos (17. März 2008)

immer noch gesucht:

1 x holy pala
1 x resto shami
3 x mage

Raidstatus:

TK 2/4
SSC 2/6


----------



## Hepitos (27. März 2008)

1 x holy pala
1 x resto shami

Raidstatus:

TK 2/4
SSC 2/6


----------



## Hepitos (3. April 2008)

1 x resto shami
1 x Schurke
1 x Vergelter Pala


----------



## Hepitos (4. April 2008)

2 x Jäger
1 x Resto Shami
1 x Schurke
1 x Vergelter Pala
1 x Hexer


----------



## simion (4. April 2008)

Schonmal von einer Edit-Funktion gehört???????????????


----------



## Hepitos (7. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Schonmal von einer Edit-Funktion gehört???????????????



jepp, nur is letztens nicht der thread nach oben gerutscht und somit hab ich das dann wieder sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer noch gesucht:
2 x Jäger
1 x Resto Shami
1 x Schurke
1 x Hexer

Raidstatus:
TK 2/4
SSC 4/6


----------



## Hepitos (11. April 2008)

sagt mal, kann das sein, das keiner hier von nethersturm ist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepitos (24. April 2008)

Hexenmeister
Shamane (Resto)
Schurken
Jäger
Feral Dudu
Fury Krieger


Raidstatus:
TK 2/4
SSC 4/6


----------



## Hepitos (28. April 2008)

Hexenmeister
Schurken
Jäger
Fury Krieger

Raidstatus:
TK 2/4
SSC 5/6


----------



## Hepitos (3. November 2008)

/push

Startpost aktualisiert !


----------

